# Cutout Suggestions



## Dwain Jansen (Jul 4, 2015)

I might add, there has also been a woodpecker trying to get through the siding about 3 feet to the right and 6 inches up from where the bees are entering...so that makes me wonder if that could be their location. Wondering now if a woodpecker would go after honeybees.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

There are probably other bugs (carpenter ants) that the bird is after. Probably from the remnants of the old hive. Bees will remove insulation as a hive needs to grow. I have removed plenty of bees from walls that were thought to have been insulated. Some insulation (especially blown in cellulose) will settle a lot in a wall cavity.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I do not know what your temperatures are like right now in Mo. We are still cold here. if that is the case. you may not hear the bees because they are still clustering. Even my indoor observation hives are still pretty quiet.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Are you certain they are still alive?, not just robbers? Using a stethoscope to locate will give you a general area at best, in my experience with them. Were you banging on the area and then listening? Don't get ahead of yourself and start anything until you know Fore Shure, if they are alive & where. Borescope or an infrared thermal camera is your friend If they are in a different location, does he want you to remove the old comb? Depending on how much chemicals (& type) the exterminator pumped in, the bees may be using some (or all) of the old location as well.


----------



## warrior (Nov 21, 2005)

Infrared thermometer is your friend, a flir infrared camera even more so. With experience the back of your hand. You are looking for the heat of the cluster.
Barring that a coat hanger wire sharpened will poke through sheet rock and by feel you can locate comb.

BTW, they are not in the original location. New swarms will not, as a rule, burrow in ten feet to set up house keeping. An established colony WILL travel ten feet to get out if blocked from their original entry.


----------



## Dwain Jansen (Jul 4, 2015)

Yes, I knocked on the ceiling and walls when listening with the stethoscope. They were flying...about 50 bees around the entrance at 2:00pm...They have been like this for the last year according to the homeowner, so I would tend to not think they are robbers...you can correct me if I should still have reason to believe, but I would think if they were robbers that they would have already robbed it a long time ago. I guess one possibility too is that the exterminator didn't get much spray into the main section of the hive, the Queen survived along with other bees...and brood continued to hatch and they found themselves a new way out and are now using it as an entrance as well. I cannot wait to get an inspection camera and go back again. Like I said, I want to wait until I can start feeding them 1:1 sugar water. I am somewhat of a new beekeeper still, but I believe I can start feeding when the night time temps remain above 40 degrees. Thanks for all the input. I will continue to plan my course of action...and plan for things that could go wrong and how to deal with them. I have yet to do a cutout from the interior of a house...will be interesting.


----------



## ollie (Jan 2, 2016)

can you film it for us to see how you get on? would be interesting. thanks. Ollie


----------



## Dwain Jansen (Jul 4, 2015)

I was told his daughter would be more than happy to video it for us...depending on how things go after more inspection, I may or may not allow her to. We will just have to see how it goes. I do like getting cutouts on video, but dont have a decent camera for it as of now.


----------

